# IA32 Emulation on Kernel 3.7.10

## sebu06

Hi,

after my recent kernel update my 32bit librarys are no loading anymore. So I wanted to check if the IA32 Emulation option is turned on in my kernel configuration (I'm running a 3.7.10 x86_64 gentoo-sources kernel) and it seams to me that the option is missing. Is there a new option to enable support for 32 bit binary files?

Thanks,

Sebastian

----------

## sebu06

Hey,

after another closer look my kernel is build from arch/x86 instead of arch/amd64. It seems that there is no amd64 in my arch folder. Have I done something wrong?

----------

## sebu06

And even eselect profile returns:

!!! Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles

exiting

Is there any way to get my installation working again or have I screwed up at some point?

----------

## Maitreya

Does "ls /etc/portage/ -la" return that make.profile is still symlinked to something?

You could always download a recent portage snapshot.

----------

## sebu06

Hi,

yes - it's linked to /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop which should be fine I think.

----------

## sebu06

Hey,

just in case anyone has the same problems - in my case was the arch variable set to Linux.x86_64. This caused all the other problems. Simply resetting it to amd64, reemerging the kernel and making it solved everything.

----------

